# compendiare



## anglomania1

Hi there,
I hope I haven't made a mistake here but I think this is a verb, though it's not in the dictionary 
I'm translating an article about herbal teas (tisane) and it's talking about how the balance of body and mind can be altered during the winter months. Then it says that herbal teas can help restore this balance but they don't replace medicines or a healthy lifestyle.

The sentence is:
Qui entrano in gioco le piante, che con le loro straordinarie virtù medicamentose estratte nelle tisane non sostituiscono farmaci e stili di vita salubri, ma *compendiano *entrambi, aiutando a liberarci dalle conseguenze di eccessi alimentari e di torpori stagionali.

I've never seen this verb before! Any ideas what it means? Am I right in assuming it comes from "compendio", the noun?
I see that it means an outline/overview/summary, which don't fit in with the sense in this sentence.
From the sense of the sentence I'd expect something like:
"... they don't replace medicines or a healthy lifestyle, but help/assist/incorporate both"?????? 
It's a complete shot in the dark - I have no idea

Any suggestions?
Thanks, 
Anglo


----------



## infinite sadness

Riassumere.


----------



## anglomania1

infinite sadness said:


> Riassumere.


Hi there and thanks
So it does exist as a verb then? (Why isn't it in the dictionary?)

Well, it makes sense from the word "compendio= summary", but it doesn't really make sense in the sentence: 
"they don't replace medicines an da healthy lifestyle but they summarise them"
Doesn't really mean anything! I think it's case of "summarise" having a different nuance to "riassumere" in this case.
Boh, thanks all the same, 
Anglo


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, ha senso: sommano i benefici di entrambi.


----------



## Gianfry

You're right, anglo: it's very poor Italian disguised as a learned one...
IS is also right saying that the proper meaning is "riassumere" (and yes, it comes form "compendio"!).
As you suspect, the verb there was meant to be something like "si possono associare a", "possono integrare".

EDIT:
I've just read your last posts, anglo and IS.
I'm afraid anglo is right: it's not logical to say "summarize" if they _can't _replace.
But, once again, the ambiguity is the author's fault...


----------



## infinite sadness

Riassumere = to sum up = find the sum of...


----------



## anglomania1

infinite sadness said:


> Riassumere = to sum up = find the sum of...


Hi there, 
sum up is better than summarise, but I really couldn't tell you exactly what the author means by "they can't replace medicines and healhty lifestyle, but they sum them up".

Maybe it means "they can't replace medicines but they come near"?? 
I don't get what they really mean - maybe I've been working too much today!!

Sommare - to add together/make the sum of 
It sounds to me that they don't replace medicines and healthy lifestyle -  but they do even better - they are like the sum of both/like both added together!!!
That's how it sounds to my ears - but I don't think they mean that, surely???
Thanks to both, 
Anglo


----------



## Gianfry

Provo a esprimere la mia idea con un tentativo di "traduzione" in un italiano più comprensibile:
_Qui entrano in gioco le piante, che con le loro straordinarie virtù  medicamentose estratte nelle tisane non sostituiscono farmaci e stili di  vita salubri, ma *integrano *entrambi, aiutando a liberarci dalle conseguenze di eccessi alimentari e di torpori stagionali._


----------



## infinite sadness

Bisogna intenderlo come se vi fosse sottinteso (i vantaggi/i benefici di), cioè "sommano (in sé) i benefici di entrambe le cose (farmaci e stili di vita).


----------



## Gianfry

Non sono d'accordo con IS.
Ha ragione quando dice che il significato più comune di "compendiare" è "riassumere", ma in questo caso mi sembra che non abbia un senso logico.
Aspettiamo qualche altro parere?


----------



## anglomania1

infinite sadness said:


> Bisogna intenderlo come se vi fosse sottinteso (i vantaggi/i benefici di), cioè "sommano (in sé) i benefici di entrambe le cose (farmaci e stili di vita).


Hi there, 
Thanks for the simplification, gianfry 
So my post no.7 was more or less right!  ??

So let me get this straight - it's basically saying that it doesn't replace the other things (medicines and lifestyle) but it "adds together" the benefits of both??

That pretty much sounds like it CAN replace the other things to me!!

I still think the verbs "riassumere/sommare" contain a nuance that doesn't work with the English verb!

Anglo


----------



## Gianfry

Medicines and lifestyle get you an effect X.
Herbs can't replace medicines and lifestyle.
Herbs can't get you an effect X.

Herbs can _help _you get an effect X if used _in addition _to medicines and lifestyle.

This is my humble point of view


----------



## infinite sadness

Altri significati di compendiare: "raccogliere in sé le qualità di altre cose", "contenere in sé i difetti di svariate altre cose".


----------



## anglomania1

infinite sadness said:


> Altri significati di compendiare: "raccogliere in sé le qualità di altre cose", "contenere in sé i difetti di svariate altre cose".


Ciao IS,
è proprio quello il mio punto: la frase sarebbe che le tisane non possono sostituire le medicinali e lo stile di vita sano, ma raccolgono in sè le qualità delle medicinali e lo stile di vita sano!!!

A me sembra che POSSONO, ECCOME, sostituire queste cose
Scusami se sono ottusa - ma non ci capisco più niente!!

Comunque apprezzo il tuo tempo e i tuoi suggerimenti
Grazie anche a Gianfry - che mi capisce!!
Anglo


----------



## Gianfry

IS, you don't have to convince me. I agreed since the beginning that your explaination is right. The problem is: in my opinion, it doesn't fit in the context. It's a matter of misuse of the verb by the author. What's your opinion on this matter?


----------



## infinite sadness

anglomania1 said:


> Grazie anche a Gianfry - che mi capisce!!
> Anglo


Grazie per avermi dato dello stupido. 

Il problema è questo: il significato della parola "compendiare" quello è.

Non sei tu ad essere ottusa, è la frase in sé che è internamente contraddittoria, perché nella prima parte dice una cosa e nella seconda parte dice il suo contrario.


----------



## Gianfry

infinite sadness said:


> è la frase in sé che è internamente contraddittoria, perché nella prima parte dice una cosa e nella seconda parte dice il suo contrario.


Perfetto, quindi stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa?!


----------



## infinite sadness

Non credo, perché voi mirate a piegare il significato della parola compendiare.
Invece a mio avviso il lavoro della traduzione non comprende quello della correzione degli errori logici o ideologici del testo originario.


----------



## anglomania1

infinite sadness said:


> Grazie per avermi dato dello stupido. Figurati!!
> 
> Il problema è questo: il significato della parola "compendiare" quello è.Giusto
> 
> Non sei tu ad essere ottusa, è la frase in sé che è internamente contraddittoria, perché nella prima parte dice una cosa e nella seconda parte dice il suo contrario -Esatto!.


Infatti volevo dire che secondo me devo trovare tutto un'altro termine invece di "compendiare" - che ovviamente non va bene!

Che ne dici di: 
1) "hanno qualità simili" - in questo caso fanno bene ma non possono sostituire i medicinali
2) "aiutano" - cioè, lavorano insieme ai medicinali e lo stile di vita (ma non li possono sostituire).

Che ne pensi? Grazie di cuore (da una rompiballe!)
Anglo

Ps posso fare notare??
IS: Non credo, perché voi mirate a piegare il significato della parola compendiare.
Invece a mio avviso il lavoro della traduzione non comprende quello  della correzione degli errori logici o ideologici del testo originario.  
Ma, qui non sono d'accordo - in teoria hai ragione, ma visto che ci metto il mio nome in fondo alla traduzione, mi dispiace, ma non riesco a scrivere le cavolate senza senso -mi da fastidio!!

Gianfry: 
                          IS, you don't have to convince me. I agreed since the beginning that  your explaination is right. The problem is: in my opinion, it doesn't  fit in the context. It's a matter of misuse of the verb by the author.  What's your opinion on this matter?


----------



## infinite sadness

anglomania1 said:


> Infatti volevo dire che secondo me devo trovare tutto un'altro termine invece di "compendiare" - che ovviamente non va bene!
> 
> Che ne dici di:
> 1) "hanno qualità simili" - in questo caso fanno bene ma non possono sostituire i medicinali
> 2) "aiutano" - cioè, lavorano insieme ai medicinali e lo stile di vita (ma non li possono sostituire).
> 
> Che ne pensi? Grazie di cuore (da una rompiballe!)
> Anglo


Il mio pensiero è quello di prima. Cioè, in sede di traduzione, a un ragionamento sbagliato fatto in una lingua, deve corrispondere un ragionamento altrettanto sbagliato nell'altra lingua.
Dici di no?


----------



## Gianfry

infinite sadness said:


> Non credo, perché voi mirate a piegare il significato della parola compendiare.
> Invece a mio avviso il lavoro della traduzione non comprende quello della correzione degli errori logici o ideologici del testo originario.


Beh, non sono d'accordo: se sei sicuro di aver riconosciuto un errore logico/semantico, è tuo dovere porvi rimedio, per non perpetuarlo a danno del lettore della lingua target. Altro fatto sono le scelte stilistiche, sulle quali chiaramente non puoi mettere bocca...


----------



## anglomania1

Gianfry said:


> Beh, non sono d'accordo: se sei sicuro di aver riconosciuto un errore logico/semantico, è tuo dovere porvi rimedio, per non perpetuarlo a danno del lettore della lingua target. Altro fatto sono le scelte stilistiche, sulle quali chiaramente non puoi mettere bocca...


Sono d'accordo con te - se trovo un errore piccolo lo cambio io, se è molto grosso o non sono sicura di quello che volevano dire, gli chiedo. 
Loro sono SEMPRE riconoscenti e contenti perché vuol dire che sei attenta e fai un buon lavoro.
Anche mio marito mi dice "che te ne frega, non stare li a diventare matta, è un problema loro"!! 
Ma è più forte di me - non riesco a scrivere le stronzate (almeno non volutamente!!)

Ma per tornare al problema.
1) Siamo tutti d'accordo su una cosa - che l'uso di compendiare è sbagliato.
2) Allora devo trovare un'alternativa.
3) Per fare questo, ho bisogno di sapere, secondo voi, che cosa volevano dire, un altro verbo che potrebbe starci.

Qualche suggerimento?
Grazie per l'aiuto, 
anglo


----------



## panzona

Non voglio entrare nel merito della questione traduttivo-ontologica, ma siamo tutti d'accordo che "compendiare" è usato in modo sbagliato, no?
Allora, SE decidi di volerlo cambiare (io non mi esprimo né in un senso né in un altro ) con un verbo più consono, sappi che secondo me qui si intendeva usare il verbo "compensare".

O O (<-- these were my two cents )


----------



## anglomania1

panzona said:


> Non voglio entrare nel merito della questione traduttivo-ontologica, ma siamo tutti d'accordo che "compendiare" è usato in modo sbagliato, no?
> Allora, SE decidi di volerlo cambiare (io non mi esprimo né in un senso né in un altro ) con un verbo più consono, sappi che secondo me qui si intendeva usare il verbo "compensare".
> 
> O O (<-- these were my two cents )


Thanks a lot, this is the kind of thing I'm looking for
Anglo


----------



## You little ripper!

Is there a similar word to _compendiare_ that means _to complement_? It could be a mistake.

_............they don't replace medicines or a healthy lifestyle, but complement them._


----------



## infinite sadness

La parola che dici tu è completare, comunque a me pare difficile che si tratti di un misspelling di completare o compensare. Ritengo più probabile un errore logico o di ragionamento.


----------



## anglomania1

Charles Costante said:


> Is there a similar word to _compendiare_ that means _to complement_? It could be a mistake.
> 
> _............they don't replace medicines or a healthy lifestyle, but complement them._


Hi Charles, 
that could work really well, if it has the correct meaning of the original Italian sentence. 
Also because, on second thoughts, I'm not too sure about Panzona's "compensate", because it makes it sound like they compensate for the negative effects of drugs - I'm not sure that's what they wanted to say.
We often use "compensate" for something negative that came before.
What do you think?
Anglo

PS. For IS, I agree, it's got to be a mistake on the author's part.


----------



## panzona

anglomania1 said:


> Also because, on second thoughts, I'm not too sure about Panzona's "compensate", because it makes it sound like they compensate for the negative effects of drugs - I'm not sure that's what they wanted to say.
> We often use "compensate" for something negative that came before.
> What do you think?
> Anglo



Yeah... I meant "compensare" as in "fill in for what's missing" (if medicine and lifestyle cover a 70%, herbs add the missing 30%), which was more than "integrare" (which sounded to me like "adding" but not necessarily adding ALL what's missing). But I see my mistake now...


----------



## You little ripper!

anglomania1 said:


> Hi Charles,
> that could work really well, if it has the correct meaning of the original Italian sentence.
> Also because, on second thoughts, I'm not too sure about Panzona's "compensate", because it makes it sound like they compensate for the negative effects of drugs - I'm not sure that's what they wanted to say.
> We often use "compensate" for something negative that came before.
> What do you think?
> Anglo
> 
> PS. For IS, I agree, it's got to be a mistake on the author's part.



I think we all agree _compendiare_ is a mistake. I've worked as a natural therapist for 30 over years and _complement_ sounds the most logical to me in that sentence (natural medicine is often referred to as 'complementary medicine'). 

Can Herbal Medicine Complement Traditional Medicine?


----------



## Gianfry

Quindi, se ho capito bene, torniamo al mio "integrare" del post #8 
Ancora più semplicemente, ecco la mia proposta *finale * (per quanto riguarda la parte italiana, ovviamente):
_Qui entrano in gioco le piante, che  con le loro straordinarie virtù  medicamentose estratte nelle tisane non  sostituiscono farmaci e stili di  vita salubri, ma li *integrano/completano*, aiutando a liberarci dalle conseguenze di eccessi alimentari e di torpori stagionali._


----------



## anglomania1

Gianfry said:


> Quindi, se ho capito bene, torniamo al mio "integrare" del post #8
> Ancora più semplicemente, ecco la mia proposta *finale * (per quanto riguarda la parte italiana, ovviamente):
> _Qui entrano in gioco le piante, che  con le loro straordinarie virtù  medicamentose estratte nelle tisane non  sostituiscono farmaci e stili di  vita salubri, ma li *integrano/completano*, aiutando a liberarci dalle conseguenze di eccessi alimentari e di torpori stagionali._


Yes, I think you are (were) right!
And, Charles, yes, I agree "complement" sounds just right!
Anglo


----------



## sgagni

Ciao a tutti, 
riprendo questo thread sperando che qualcuno possa aiutarmi con questo "misterioso" verbo. 
Va bene che compendiare significa riassumere, sintetizzare, e così via.
Sto traducendo una lettera motivazionale e il titolo di tesi del mio cliente recita: "Un volgarizzamento veneto del [nome dell'opera A] compendiato con [nome dell'opera B]. Studio ed edizione del [nome manoscritto]".
Mi sono fatta spiegare dal diretto interessato che, in questo caso, compendiare significa riscrivere un'opera per ottenerne una nuova. In altre parole, si sta dicendo che l'opera A è stata riscritta inserendo delle parti riprese dell'opera B, così da creare una terza opera indipendente dalle prime due. 
Mi sembra ovvio che, in questo caso, nessuna delle traduzioni solitamente attribuite al verbo possa avere un senso!
Qualcuno mi aiuta??? 
Grazie mille!


----------

